
Facebook knew about Snap's struggles months before the public - walterbell
https://www.engadget.com/2017/08/13/facebook-knew-about-snap-struggles-through-app-tracking/
======
bsaul
Is onavo that popular ?? I had never heard of it before, and noone around me
uses it..

------
wodenokoto
What is Onavo, and why do people install it?

